# Star Moss



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

I just traded for this one.

It is Star moss. There seems to be some questions as to whether it is actually aquatic or completely terrestrial; we will just have to see what happens. The first pic is mine, the second is what it is supposed to turn out like.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

look at that.... thats a nice moss.


----------



## mr.sandman (Mar 22, 2007)

I think I've seen a topic about this in planted tank forum and IMO think it is a terrestrial. But I think it will still be good underwater.


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

I did a fair bit of research on this at killies and other sites and it appears that AQ shipped out up to 3 different species under this common name; not even of the same genus!!!!!

It could potentially be the so-called "cement moss" but others have reported some luck with immersed growth. We will have to wait and see.

I split my small sample and gave it to someone else today who has MH lighting. If neither of us can get it to work than I think it is safe to say that this particular sample was of a terrestrial nature.


----------

